# My review of the Rubik's 360



## jazzthief81 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 14, 2009)

??????????


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL
love it


----------



## Erik (Jul 14, 2009)

ROFLMAO like srsly dude, that's like hella funny totally srsly!

In normal English: that's a funny review Lars, I second your thoughts!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 14, 2009)

Candidate for the "best picture i've ever made" competition!  That one is funny, like hell.  

We have "look at Lars!", Lars has: "look at 360!"


----------



## Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

Wonder how the clone 360 (non functional compared to a Rubik's 360) will look in a review


----------



## Stefan (Jul 14, 2009)

Is that Joey in the corner of the picture?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is that Joey in the corner of the picture?



Yes, nice catch!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 14, 2009)

yes it most certainly is. his silly hair is always noticeable


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 14, 2009)

Well done, Lars.

To cheat on the Rubik's Cube, people would peel the stickers off (and we have to hear about it constantly). To cheat on the 360, people will just use a magnet to hold the inner balls in place. 

I did not, however, mention this in the interview for the article below. But i may try to work it in tonight during a TV interview, just for fun.

http://www.thestar.com/living/article/665474


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 14, 2009)

That's an interesting and fair interview. There are some nice comparisons in there (just 1 crisp????) and the only minor error I found was 7.07 instead of 7.08 (nitpicking)


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL.. hilarious


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 16, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Well done, Lars.
> 
> To cheat on the Rubik's Cube, people would peel the stickers off (and we have to hear about it constantly). To cheat on the 360, people will just use a magnet to hold the inner balls in place.
> 
> ...



WoW! I Know Conan I talked to her a few times in school! (The math department is 6th floor, CS is 2nd floor). I see her often  She has a reputation of being very smart, taking ridiculous course loads etc. 
haha! crazy math people


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 16, 2009)

What a review ,* a picture says a thousand words*


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol, nice.

Those glasses look like the ones that I am supposed to wear.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 17, 2009)

"Rubik's 360 Sphere, a round version of the popular Rubik's Cube puzzle"

How 'bout not.


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 17, 2009)

I solved it a few times. Its weird
I just throw it up in the air and spin it, then one of the balls goes to the top and I place it in by pushing it with the lock in mechanism! :3 (i think thats a run-on sentance but whatev's)


----------

